# I Need Some Help



## bosephus (Jun 9, 2016)

guy's ( and gals)    i need some help   

  a friend of mine has been running his shop off of static phase converters for as long as i have know him 
and about a month ago i found out that not only has one of his converters let the magic smoke out . when it went it fried a motor on a machine .  
like me he lives on a fixed income and i know he hasn't had the funds to get things fixed and running again . 

and well ..  after the help you fellows gave me last year when i was robbed i decided to pay it forward a little 
and   build him a rotary  converter and replace the  one bad motor i know of .  

but alas ... i need to kick my self in the rear end because i foolishly spent a fair chunk of my available spending cash on some farm machinery .
and i am now short of funds on being able to finish it .

i have a brand new phase craft panel , t motors and  the magnetic contactors  he will need .    but i still have a few things left to get and i was hoping maybe some of you might have some extra stuff  you can make me a deal on to stretch my few remaining bucks .

here is what i still need ..    

1..  38 feet of 10-3 wire  
2..  30 amp  single phase 220 square d style breaker 
3..   2 sets of simple on off switches  ( 3 phase )  
4 ..  a common style plug receptacle  to come out of the phase craft panel with 

if im missing anything let me know ...  and if you have something on my short list let me know to


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi
It is hard work living on a fixed income, i have not got anything you need, sorry, but if i did the postage from the UK would be to high.
wish you the best of luck.
jeff

Ps
i can put a some £ in the pot lol


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 9, 2016)

I know all about fixed income. I have 1 motor I keep switching between my bandsaw and cut off saw because I can't afford another one. If I had any of that stuff I would gladly ship it to you. But unfortunately I can not help with any of it. You are one heck of a friend for doing that for him.
Wish you luck on getting the parts needed.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm on fixed... I lost my lathe motor last January...

I took to making that digital item in my avatar, It would be easier to make one of the parts on a lathe but I currently use my mill and a boring bar... As fast as I make a dollar doing that my wife spends it.

Here it is June, I still have neither a motor or VFD. I know the feeling well.


----------



## David S (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Bo,
I don't have any of the stuff but if you have a paypal account I could help out that way.

I like to see people helping others.
David


----------



## bosephus (Jun 10, 2016)

i must say that the generosity shown by fellow members here will never cease to amaze me  ..  thank you David for your offer . 

before we get to carried away i'd still like to wait and see if we get lucky enough to find a member with a long enough wire remnant and some second hand switches they can part with for reasonable amounts of cash .  

bill h  and RCworks  can you fellows give me some more details on what size motors you need .. ie  , hp  , frame and shaft size  .   i might be able to help one or both  of  you fellows out as well if you can use three phase motors .    i still have a few 1-3 hp motors kicking around with no immediate use for


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 10, 2016)

Pretty much any 1hp 1800 rpm motor that I can get to run both ways would get me by.

I have a VFD on another machine I'm not using at this time.

Mounting... My lathe is non standard Chinese backyard industry(Harbor Freight 8x12)... I can make anything work bolting it to the table and putting a jackshaft where the motor used to be since the 3 step pulley is an oddball as well.


----------



## bosephus (Jun 10, 2016)

Well that sure makes it easy ,  I'll dig around and see what I can come up with .  
Hopefully I have one small enough to make the shipping affordable.


----------



## derf (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey Bo......can you use this switch? It's a Hubbell 3 ph 30amp 240v. You can have for the shipping.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 11, 2016)

Bosephus,
I had another member on here give me a motor yesterday. So I am all set with that. Will be paying that forward when I can.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 11, 2016)

I have this breaker, not shure of its square d though.

I also have 30 spare feet of some 10 gauge romex. Its got 2 leads and a ground. If that can help send a pm.
Sent from somewhere in East Texas by Jake Parker!


----------



## mzayd3 (Jun 11, 2016)

What type of receptacle do you need? Voltage/amperage/twist lock? I can see what I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jun 11, 2016)

I may have the wire and breaker in my 30 year pile of electrical stuff. I'll look later today. What type of receptacle plug do you need? Regular 3 prong or a specialty plug like dryers and welders use? 

Kudos for paying it forward and helping out a friend. I met a man yesterday who was on a fixed income and had his tenants skip out on the rent. He's now without water. Makes one realize how fortunate you truly are.


----------



## bosephus (Jun 11, 2016)

starting with derf    ...  thank you for looking .  but i notice that is a self latching switch and i am hoping to do away with the self latching switches he already has , and go with  momentary switches and the magnetic contactor  . just   to make things a bit safer in case of a power interruption  .   and to avoid having any machines trying to start up with phase converter .

jp 
i would have to pull a breaker out of my own box to be 100%  sure  but i dont think the cuttler hammer breakers interchange with the square d  .   

and myzayd3 and rick 

  type of receptacle ..  a common 220/30 amp   dryer or welder type  is what i had in mind  .      im hoping to eventually find a small three phase breaker box for him   but for now  i can get him by with a  receptacle and  just plug in the machine he wants to use ,


and finally  rcworks 

i dug threw my shed and here is what i came up with  ...   i dont have a single 1750 1 hp motor  like i thought i did .  i do have a 1hp 3450  motor though  it might be a touch fast for a lathe 
i do have a  145t frame  1.5  hp continuous duty dayton  that runs properly  .  but i think i can hear a dry  bearing  starting to growl a tiny bit  .  

after that we step up to a realy nice large frame gold baldor  motor  that is 2hp 1750 rpm   but @ about 65lb's the shipping might be a tad expensive  and it might be more motor then your gear train can handle


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 12, 2016)

I'll be looking around...

Harbor Freight being the classy outfit they are still sell the 8x12 lather but do not sell the motor for it... They do sell a 110 volt motor but for $100 more I can get a new 3ph 1hp motor with VFD from eBay...

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-hp-agricultural-farm-duty-motor-68288.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361458773260?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mzayd3 (Jun 12, 2016)

Bosephus,
This is what I have:





One is 125/250 volt, 50 amp.

The other is 250 volt, 30 amp.

It's your pick. If they will work in your application. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 12, 2016)

I have 40' of 10-3 (Actually 4 conductors, red, black, white and green)  MC, I just got surplus from a job, PM me your info I will send it to you for free.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2016)

i have a contactor, and momentary switches .
i'm in a position that i could wire up a motor starter box for you and send it free of charge, if that would help out.
like this one i designed long ago:


----------



## bosephus (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey wow this takes care of everything ...  

Mzayd3 
The 220 receptacle will work perfectly .  I even have a couple male end pigtails on hand    

Eddyde 

Woo hoo and thank you .. what more can i say 

Ulma doctor 

I do already have magnetic contractors. And the switches are all I really need .
However ..  if you would like to wire up a starter box and save a novice some head scratching and trial an error I most surely won't say no .

A huge thanks to all of you fellas ...   with your help I think I might have enough left in my kitty for some luxury items such as conduit to make this a right proper job .. woo hoo. 

Once I get back home this evening and can use my pc I'll send out some pm's 

Thanks a million 

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 12, 2016)

gotta love this sight for helping one another


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2016)

I got your back Bosephus,
i'll start on it right now.
the only thing i'll need to know is what size motor/idler am i starting up.
i saw that you were requesting 30 amp capacity.
i just don't want to put a 500 uf cap to start a 1 hp motor


----------



## bosephus (Jun 12, 2016)

Ulma doctor

The 30 amp circuit is for the 5hp idler . 

So yes it's good you asked , we only need to start a 1.5 hp motors 


Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## bosephus (Jun 12, 2016)

Ulma doctor 
 I just realized that you might be thinking I need a starter box for the rotory phase converter .
I already have that covered my friend ..   i bought  a new phase craft panel to do this ..  i didn't have everything on hand to build one myself , and after pricing everything out .. it was a few bucks cheaper to buy phase crafts box already finished up 

I'm using the momentary switches and magnetic contractors to start the machines up and do away with the self latching switches  already on them .

Just wanted to be clear on that 






Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## mzayd3 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ok, pm me with an address and I'll get it to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 12, 2016)

"Ulma doctor
I just realized that you might be thinking I need a starter box for the rotory phase converter .
I already have that covered my friend .. i bought a new phase craft panel to do this .. i didn't have everything on hand to build one myself , and after pricing everything out .. it was a few bucks cheaper to buy phase crafts box already finished up
I'm using the momentary switches and magnetic contractors to start the machines up and do away with the self latching switches already on them .
Just wanted to be clear on that"

No worries Bosephus,
i'll send the momentary switches tomorrow
i'm assuming you'll need a NO and a NC correct?


----------



## bosephus (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes sir correct ...  and thank you


----------



## bosephus (Jun 21, 2016)

a bit of an update  

 thanks to all of your help   i have all the bits and pieces rounded up ,   i am hoping that with some help from tim's wifes i can get him out and about for a few hours this week and have everything installed and wired up for a surprise  .   
though like me he is a bit of a homebody and doesnt get far from the house willingly  so if we cant get him away for a few hours  saturday morning i'll just have to show up with a trunkfull of goodies 
and have some help getting everything going .


and i cant say this enough ...  thank you everybody for the help


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 25, 2016)

Glad to have been able to help. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bosephus (Jun 28, 2016)

well i had to get up at 5 am to do it   ( i am not a morning person)     but as of 9:12 am this morning  tim has three phase power in his shop again .   
and everything works properly ...  woo hooo  .        

i had some concerns  about his 3hp  air compressor starting easily on a 5hp converter  ,   but even under a full load it cranks right up with no hesitation .  
i also was not to sure if the new motor i had for his lathe would be an easy swap  but again the big man upstairs was looking out and i was able to get it mounted right up and was even able to come up with the correct size drive pulley  .  

the only hitch in my giddy up came when i went to re wire his little mill ...   i had planned on swapping out his 3 position self latching switch with momentary switches and a contactor .   
and i realized i completely forgot about the need for a drum switch for forward and reverse  ...   duh  .   no worries though  i know i have a drum switch somewhere  in my junk pile .  

  i did this while he was out for  breakfast and a doctors appointment  ......    cant wait to see how long it takes him to go out in the shop and discover he has power again


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi
Nice job well done, glad it worked out.   AAA+++++
jeff


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 28, 2016)

If I get lucky my 1971 Mustang Mach 1 will sell today and I can get a few needed items.


----------

